# Roll Call



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been wondering where if there was a way to know where everyone is located? I figured I'd start a thread.

*Names *- Dan & Bevin 
*Location* - Golden, Colorado (USA)
*Bike(s)* - Ventana ECDM (29), Fandango (29) & Ventana El Gran Jefe (26 fat)
*Years riding mtb tandem* - 8
*Riding Style* - We prefer single track. Sometimes the ride to get to the ride can be fun too. Long (ish) rides are our preference and we try to do at least one off road race per year.

Add anything else that might be relevant and I'll update

Thanks in advance!
Dan


----------



## moodray (Aug 21, 2010)

This might be better achieved on a custom mapping tool that ties in with Google Maps, but until then... ... "here!!":

*Names* - Aaron & Shaye 
*Location* - Spokane, WA (USA); (but we mostly live in Hong Kong)
*Bike(s)* - Fandango (26)(sold), Ventana ECDM (29), building a FS Calfee Tetra (27.5) at the moment.
*Years riding mtb tandem* - 10
*Riding Style* - Almost exclusively single track, love to challenge ourselves on technical and gruelling climbs, and get rewarded with sweet, flowy descents (but don't mind them getting technical). Favorite rides are usually 3-5 hour epics.

:thumbsup: Cheers to all!

Aaron


----------



## akexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

*Names* - Mark and Karen
*Location* - Anchorage, Alaska (USA); 
*Bike(s)* - Ventana ECDM (29) with couplers, Ventana ECDM 26" Ventana El Grande Jefe 26", building a Calfee Tetra (27.5) Adventure Tandem with triple XTR DI2 for gravel rough road touring. Calfee Tetra Road tandem DI2 with Hydraulic brakes

*Years riding mtb tandem* - 6
*Riding Style* - Lots of single track, travel to MOAB and have done many of the classic rides and also White Rim and the Maze as supported tours (hence the coupled 29r) fun fat tire rides here in Alaska. Amazing stoker to share it all with.

two do it better
Mark


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

Names- Bob and Leslie

Location- Park City UT (USA)
Bike- Curtlo custom tandem 26" hardtail was built in 2002
had a KHS tandem before that.
Years riding tandem 17 or 18.
Riding Style- Lots of narrow singletrack, mostly fairly buff, but with mountain riding you get a bit of everything. Lots of switchbacks, some long climbs, but mostly reasonable grades. I'm retired now and mostly ride single bike. My wife is tired of getting beat up on the back, and she is having a lot of fun on her Juliana Joplin. 
If you are coming to Park City, contact me, I can probably show you around.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I like this Dan!

*Names* - Karl and Kathy
*Age* - 56 and 59
*Location* - Yuma, AZ, USA
*Bike(s)* - Ventana ECDM (26): *Previous bikes:* Cannondale M800 - Santana Rio
*Years riding mtb tandem* - 3 
*Riding Style* - Single track. Enjoy technical challenges.

MTBR - KI5KA 
MapMyRide KARL AND KATHY INGERSOLL
Facebook - Desert Mountain Bikers of Yuma - https://www.facebook.com/groups/925778917529272/
MTBProject - http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-buildi...ls-sustainability-project-yuma-az-999828.html


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll mess with the pins later....but for now:

*Names *- Mark and Laura (and 11 y/o Trevor on occasion) 
*Location *- Tucson, AZ
*Bike(s)* - Ventana ECDM (29), Fandango (29), multiple road tandems as well
*Years riding mtb tandem* - 5, but 20 on tandems, triplet and quad
*Riding Style* - Single track/jeep trails/gravel when the mood hits us. 2-4 hours most normally, but with Leadville on our calendar this August, that's aleady changing (lengthening) pretty dramatically. Come visit Tucson! Lots of awesome trails (and road) tandem rides!


----------



## indycar (Jan 18, 2016)

*Names*: - Jeff & Darla Hollansworth 
*Location*: - Hot Springs Village AR (USA)
*Bike(s*): - Ventana ECDM di2 (29), Fandango (29) & Comotion Machiato Road
Years riding mtb tandem: - 6 (28 road)
*Riding Style*: The Lord has blessed Darla and me with so many tandem adventures throughout our 28 years of marriage. We raised 2 girls, many times pulling them behind the tandem in a Burly trailer. Then we added the single and double pull-behind bikes.

We enjoy single-track the best regardless of the terrain, but, any reason to be on the bike is a good one. We're happy gravel grinding, riding on the beach or hammering races like the Sloberknocker, Firecracker 50 or Ididaride; or tandem camping with friends in Moab's White Rim Trail.

Where we live in Hot Springs Village, AR there are 3 IMBA Epic Trails nearby our home which we enjoy. We are looking forward to riding more on these trails as well as other epic rides throughout the country now that we are retired.

Last year we did a 14 day adventure in the Black Hills of South Dakota including the Mickleson Trail. Recently we have enjoyed the company of new tandem friends in the Southeast participating in the SOORTA Mt. Bike Weekends. Breckenridge CO is our favorite place to ride and we plan on spending this summer there at our mountain home preparing for the Leadville 100 (second time).

This spring we will ride with the AORTA Gang in Missouri and the ETORA folks this fall in Delaware. We also have a Tandem Hut-to-Hut trip planned in July from Durango to Moab.

Mt. Bike Tandem folks are the nicest people in the world and seem willing to give the shirts off their back. We look forward to riding with many of you in the near future!!


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

Names- Jeff and Jennifer 

Location- Cortez CO

Bike- Salsa Powderkeg 

Years of riding MTB tandem- 8...weeks

Riding style- Single track is by far our favorite. I don't think we are ready to any black diamond trails (probably never will be) but we seem to manage the intermediate blue trails pretty well. Our fitness level is probably our biggest obstacle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

indycar said:


> View attachment 1124034


Ya'll are cute!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ds2199 said:


> Ya'll are cute!


Chris Judd photobombing!


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mitch and Victoria
Boise, Idaho
We are very new to tandem riding, just finished building up a ECDM 27.5 plus. We broke the bike in and us to tandeming over the weekend. Looking forward to easing the wife into intermediate buff stuff this summer. The tandem has helped with Victoria's asthma. I get a better workout and she gets to see more miles of mountains. If anyone is heading out to Southern Idaho, we can show you some great trails in the mountains.


----------



## 1bike2souls (Jul 18, 2014)

Sam and Katie Newbury
Ages 38 and 36
Home is Durango, Colorado (Aug-April) and Palmer, Alaska (May-July)
Riding a Fandango 29er for 5 years, with a Myth Cycles Nessie in the works. (Shameless plug for our good friends here in Durango who also ride tandems, and build them too!) 

Favorite riding is high country singletrack, bikepacking, gravel road shredding, Phil's World, CX, pavement...everything from multi-day epics to easy days following our noses. 

We'd love to ride with other teams. Be in touch if you are in the area, especially during October. We might be doing a run on the White Rim in early November?


----------



## Jbull (Jan 17, 2017)

1bike. There are a few folks riding MTB tandems in or near Durango. We live in Cortez and would love to ride when you come south for the winter.


----------

